# Cleveland, OH In NEED ASAP Reagan Beautiful Adult F (Pike Co Pound)



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cleveland, OH | Reagan:At Risk

WE NEED FOSTERS!! PLEASE CONTACT US IF YOU ARE WILLING TO FOSTER THIS DOG, OR ANY OTHER DOG/CAT WE HAVE RESCUED. Reagan is currently at the Pike County pound. She is at risk of being euthanized because the pound is severely overcrowded. We would like to rescue this dog, but we do not have a foster for her or anyone interested in adopting her. If interested in adopting Reagan please contact Wayne at the Pike County Pound at [email protected] . We can provide transportation for Reagan to our Animal Rescue Adoption Center in Eastlake, Ohio. If we transport her, you will only have to pay the $20 adoption fee to the pound (includes some shots) Or, we can have her vet checked, updated on all shots, dewormed, tested for heartworm, flea treated and spayed. If we do this, her adoption fee is only $150. If you want to foster her for us, there is no fee. This is what the people at PIke County Pound have to say about this awesome dog: She is a very sweet dog. She weighs about 70 pounds. She is good with people and other dogs
*Reagan:At Risk's Contact Info*


*The Animal Rescue Center*, Cleveland, OH 

440-942-1753* 440-942-1753 *Email The Animal Rescue Center
See more pets from The Animal Rescue Center
For more information, visit The Animal Rescue Center's Web site.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump, she kind of looks like my G.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump for the pretty girl


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help: :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help: :help:


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

says AT RISK


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump.... Bump !!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

This lovely girl is on borrowed time - anyone?
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Bump bump!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Listing now says PENDING - hope that means she is about to be adopted.....
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Let's hope that's it!


----------

